# Finally got our turn in the snow! (pic heavy)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We got quite a bit last night..Not sure exactly how much, but enough for work to close early today  So the bf and I took a snowy walk with the pups. I honestly haven't seen Aiden so happy in a while. He needs to live somewhere with this much snow year round!

Silly face

_MG_0842 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Handsome face

_MG_0845 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0825 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Sweet eyes and a snow nose

_MG_0834 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Stalking

_MG_0879 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Snowball catching bliss

_MG_0871 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0903 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0864 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Aiden and Penny playing

(looking pretty scary here)

_MG_0910 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0856 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


_MG_0859 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Penny and her daddy

_MG_0923 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

My loves :wub:

_MG_0943 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Obligatory stacks that I couldn't decide on

stack1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


stack2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Hope you are all enjoying this weather as much as we are and everyone is staying safe!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Those are gorgeous ... I always love the "vicious" looking ones, my fav pics!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

As usual, beautiful pics of Aiden (and company)
It's funny how dogs just perk up even more when there's the tiniest amount of snow!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful images.

That last one's near breath-taking.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! We are all definitely enjoying the snow and having some fun.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Amazing photos, love the 3rd one.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I love all of these but those last two of him stacked in the snow are just absolutely stunning :wub: These are the kind of photos that need to be in GSD calendars!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely stunning photographs. Loved them.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

all pictures are amazing,but my favorite is third one.
Aiden is such a hunk!

our snow is melting now.
but i do not complain,i've had enough of snow and cold.:brrrwinter:


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely awesome pictures


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, and i love the 3rd picture of aiden (love those gowls) such a handsome boy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us, playing in the snow is at the top of the list you know. They look like they had a ball and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Looks like I forgot a couple too.

Gator boy

IMG_0783 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Penny the snowball

_MG_0917 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


I love his expression in this one

_MG_0933 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful photos!! I can't choose a favourite!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like your pups had a blast.Llove Aiden catching snowballs and Penny w/ her Dad.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the set, I added you on FlickR btw!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Love the set, I added you on FlickR btw!


Awesome! Your girl is so beautiful. I love the snowflake shot!! Looks like a painting.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, enough of these snow posts. 

I thought I left to avoid this, and now I am finding myself wishing I could have it...solely because Hans would enjoy it so much!


----------

